# Please take my three boys! (North Carolina!)



## jcbro (Jul 2, 2015)

Winston(dark brown), Mini(hairless), and Draco(albino).


They are FREE to a good home with all of their accessories, should the right owner come forth. I will obviously ask for proof of their safety. My fourth rat had to be euthanized on the 20th, it was a horrible experience for me because he was the best pet I ever had. However, as a college student I overlooked a his early URI symptoms (sneezing) and after over a year of antibiotics he finally succumbed to pneumonia and didn't respond to any more treatment. I feel like I neglected him and do not deserve the others. Now, little Badger is in a cremation vase on my desk...


I am very hurt at the loss of my little friend and feel I just don't have time for the other three (moving all the time, lack of time, money, motivation, etc). They are housed in a ferret nation which I am willing to sell separately (I can't just give it, I am sorry. I just bought it for $250, it's less than 4 months old. I am horribly in debt from college). I can sell it for $150.


IMPORTANT NOTE: Winston and Draco were adopted from Petco, same as Badger (the rat that died). Pet shop rats are prone to issues. If you see any sort of wheezing, sneezing, etc, please get them to a vet ASAP. Mini was bred by an at-home breeder. 


They are all sponges and soak up TONS of love. You can hold them and kiss them all over for hours and they'll let you!












They are potty trained (mostly) on fleece.​


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Where are you located?


----------

